# WTF is a 'guitard'?



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I see this every day on kijiji. As far as I know, guitar is _guitare_ in French, so what the hell makes people write guitard?

Here are three examples:
http://www.kijiji.ca/b-musical-instrument/ottawa-gatineau-area/guitard/k0c17l1700184

If I search all of Quebec, there are 28 of them for sale:
http://www.kijiji.ca/b-instrument-de-musique/quebec/guitard/k0c17l9001


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

If it's barley used, I'm definitely interested...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, that's guitarded.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

guiturd


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

guitard-a great way to beat auto correct or spell check

also check out http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Guitard


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Could be a new txt cnjnctn? Kids gotta save time.

"He was guitard." 
"First offender?"
"Nope, first a gibson, then a fender....."


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I must confess, I am the world renown guitard I have gutarded in many places, would you like to hear me guitard, man do I guitard.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That's what my boys call me when I have a blonde moment! A guitard!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On non-guitarist forums they refer to guitar players who are all wrapped up in themselves & think they're the be all & end all (But aren't) guitards.

It's a portmanteau of guitar & retard.

It's not used nicely...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would use "guitarded" as it's much more obvious what you're trying to say... Either way, not something I've ever seen in an ad for gear.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

zontar said:


> On non-guitarist forums they refer to guitar players who are all wrapped up in themselves & think they're the be all & end all (But aren't) guitards.
> 
> It's a portmanteau of guitar & retard.


Ha ha - nicely done. I was trying to think of that word (portmanteau) before I read your post.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Im pretty sure there was an actual guitard sold in the 80s. It was a leotard that had different patterns to simulate a paint job that wasnt actually there. I have never seen one beyond the ads for them.............


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The diagnosis of "Mental Retardation" has not been used since the publication of the DSM-5 (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders) in 2013. 

The new diagnosis is "Intellectual Disability" (or "Intellectual Developmental Disorder")

I hate the use of the word "retard" in any form.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Guitard" is an actual French surname. Of course, the 'd' is silent I French. I can see why someone whose first language is French might spell it that way, thinking that it is correct, because that's what they've heard, and that's what they've seen. My son's ex-girlfriend's family name was "Guitar". I suspect it may have been "Guitard" some generations back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

greco said:


> "I hate the use of the word "retard" in any form.


Except when your mechanic's explaining what he did when tuning your engine to set the timing?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree that 'retard' is an offensive term here. One thing that I find interesting is that we had a house guest from Scotland recently and my son was misbehaving and I told him (my son, not my guest) to stop 'spazzing out'. My guest was offended and questioned why I would use the word 'spaz', which I find completely mundane and suitable to call my kids when they need it. He explained that in Scotland, spaz is the equivalent of calling someone a retard, and that if I had called my son a retard, he'd have found that almost meaningless. Now if any of you have travelled much in the US, there is a word that they use there which I find to be the _ultimate_ most offensive term in the English language and it seems to carry considerably less impact in many circles south of the border....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> The diagnosis of "Mental Retardation" has not been used since the publication of the DSM-5 (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders) in 2013.
> 
> The new diagnosis is "Intellectual Disability" (or "Intellectual Developmental Disorder")
> 
> I hate the use of the word "retard" in any form.


Retard itself isn't offensive. It just means slow down. It's a common musical notation, among lots of other things. 

I agree when related to mental issues, it is offensive. But let's not throw out the whole word due to excessive PCness.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

What an extremely helpful thread. I'm torn between bad spelling and metal heath disorders, but hey lets have fun.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Retard itself isn't offensive. It just means slow down. It's a common musical notation, among lots of other things.
> 
> I agree when related to mental issues, it is offensive. But let's not throw out the whole word due to excessive PCness.


Yes, I came across a bit to strongly and wasn't very clear/specific. I dislike the word retard when it is used to describe/in reference to a person or people


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Well, in the case of politicians though ..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Retard itself isn't offensive. It just means slow down. It's a common musical notation, among lots of other things.
> 
> I agree when related to mental issues, it is offensive. But let's not throw out the whole word due to excessive PCness.


In musical notation it normally uses the Italian spelling--Ritard...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

this was my avatar here, 2 avatars before scott bao


----------

